# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ~][.. من تصويري ..][~

## مضراوي

*][..السلام عليكم ..][*

*وانا راجع الى البيت لقيت هذا المنظر في السماء* 





*اتمنى ان يعجبكم* 

*تحياتي* 
*][..مضراوي..][*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ألوااان الغرووب حلووو
بس لو صغرت الصوره بالفوتو اتصير اوضح 
يسلمووو اخووي

----------


## أبو سلطان

أخي مضراوي

الصورة تشكل رسمة مليئة بالخطوط و الألوان 

و شعور بالمساء و الراحة بعد عمل طويل و مضني

فهي جدا معبرة

شكرا لك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللقطه والألوان رهيبه
بس الحجم ما خدمك وشتت بصرنا اشوي

----------


## همس الصمت

لقطة جميلة بالفعل
وتوضح وقت جميل جداً ..
الله يعاطيك الف عافية على هيك لقطة ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

حلــــــو 
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
موفق,, وعساك على القوه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يآآهـ الوآآنهآآ  جميله وجذآبهـ 

تصوير جميل,, 

موفق اخي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
يعطيك العافيه
موفق يارب

----------

